# Changement batterie macbook air



## squal31 (1 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,
Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un macbook air, mais la batterie ne tient pas plus de 2h (wifi + navigation safari). Le prix de l'ordinateur était forcement en fonction ... moins de 500.

Vous allez me dire pour changer la batterie, rien de compliqué, 2 jours chez un apple store, 120 et terminé j'ai une nouvelle batterie toute neuve installée ...

Mais, ... n'est-il pas possible d'acheter une batterie sur un site internet spécialisé en batterie d'ordinateur et se l'installer soi-même ?

2eme Mais ... la gars de l'apple store me l'a fortement déconseillé, dans le sens ou les batteries "du net" ne sont pas "labélisées" apple et du coup il arrive quelles gonflent et donc détruisent le macbook.

Est-ce que quelqu'un du forum à une idée sur le sujet ...

Merci d'avance


----------



## iDuff (1 Juin 2011)

ifixit est un site génial, c'est en anglais mais il y a plein d'images donc pas besoin d'être bilingue bien que le niveau de langue ne soit pas énorme....

http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Repair/Installing-MacBook-Air-13-Inch-Model-A1369-Battery/4502/1


----------



## squal31 (1 Juin 2011)

Effectivement le site est génial !
De belles photos et des textes courts et concis, impec !

Si tu as un autre lien "au top" pour l'achat de la batterie ...


----------



## Lucieaus (1 Juin 2011)

http://www.apple.com/fr/support/macbookair/service/battery/

Ne vas pas tenter le diable à acheter des universelles compatibles, pour peu que cela soit trouvable.


----------



## squal31 (1 Juin 2011)

Merci de te réponse,mais j'ai l'impression que c'est en fait la seule solution.
J'ai pas trouvé de site ou ils vendent cette batterie si particulière !

Je suis le seul dans ce cas, à changer ma batterie ?
Quelqu'un a déjà du changer sa batterie de son macbook air ?

Merci d'avance,


----------



## iDuff (3 Juin 2011)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Ne vas pas tenter le diable à acheter des universelles compatibles, pour peu que cela soit trouvable.



Je crois pas que cela soit trouvable effectivement. J'ai fais pas mal de recherche pour trouver une batterie de macbook air mais j'ai encore rien trouvé. Je reste sur le coup puisque moi aussi à la fin des vacances je me prends le nouveau air et ça m'intéresse puisque que c'est une machine que je vais garder longtemps d'ici quelques années j'aurai très certainement à changer la batterie si je veux conserver ma mobilité...

Sur le lien que je t'ai passé il font aussi toutes les pièces mais pas de batterie pour MBA, j'ai trouver sur le site Duracell qu'il faisait toutes les batteries... sauf celle du MBA
Je te tiens au courant.


----------

